# عاجل أعتقال أخطر تنظيم قبطي مكون من 156 مواطن ...!



## Coptic Man (27 نوفمبر 2010)

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]" أعتقال أخطر تنظيم قبطي مكون من 156 مواطن [/FONT]"​ 


[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- قامت قوات الشرطة المصرية بقوة 15 عربة امن مركزي ومئات من الجنود وعشرات الضباط الشرفاء بالقاء القبض علي 156 قبطي من أخطر العناصر الارهابية القبطية في مصر الاسلامية حيث قام هؤلاء الاقباط الخونة مع اخرين افلحوا في الفرار من الاعتقال بالصمود باجسادهم امام جحافل الامن العام المكونة من الضباط والجنود وافراد من الشعب البواسل المتطوعين حماية لوطنا الواحد وقد حاول هؤلاء الاقباط التصدي والاعتراض علي قرار ازالة مبني كنسي علي ارض تملكه الكنيسة بتراخيص رسمية ولكن لوجود بعض القباب علي المبني التي تشكل خطرا جما علي الامن القومي وتلوثا يفوق ابراج تقوية الهاتف المحمول ولقد لاحظ هذا السادة المسئولين مشكورين فهذا المبني كان سوف يتم تحويله الي كنيسة ترفع بها الصلوات والتجمعات الدينية المسيحية المتطرفة لاداء شعارهم التي تحض علي كراهية الاخر وعدم السلام والدعاءة في نهاية صلاتهم بلعن اخواتهم في الوطن الواحد وايضا الحس علي تفجير المسيحين في مساجد اخواتهم المسلمين ليس في مصر فقط ولكن في مختلف بلدان العالم ولكن نظرا لنظرة الامنية الواعية تم معرفة ذلك بواسطة العناصر الامنية اليقظة والتعامل معه بافضل الوسائل والطرق حيث تم استعامل الذخيرة المطاطية والحية ورمي الحجارة الضخمة علي المتظاهرين الاقباط الخونة الذين يقتلون ولايرودن ان يموتوا في صمت ولقد شارك في هذا العمل البطولي قوات الشرطة يدعمها افراد من الشعب المسلم الاصيل[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]صورة تدل علي مساعدة الشعب للشرطة وعاشت مصر حرة[/FONT]..!!​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بالزمة في شعب بيساعد الشرطة بقلبه وبذراعه كدا الا في مصر[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وده دليل علي مدي ترابط الشعب المصري[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- لقد فكر هؤلاء الاقباط ان مظاهرتهم والصمود امام مبانهم الكنسي سوف يمر مرور الكرام مثلما حدث في المظاهرات التي توالت لاسابيع يتم فيها سبهم والتجريح فيهم وايضا الشتم في رمز كنسي هام لهم بل ورمز للقيادة الروحية علي الارض وهو قداسة البابا شنوده فلقد رائي هؤلاء الاقباط المرتزقة المظاهرات والسب علانية و الشتم علي قداسة البابا وايضا تمزيق صورته وضربها بالنعال ولكن تحملوا هذا في صمت وفكروا ان الامن سوف يتركهم لحالهم مثلما يحدث عادة مع المسلمين اصحاب البلد الاصليين ويترك لهم مبناهم الكنسي ولكن هيهات فعيون الامن الساهرة كانت ترصدهم و مستعدة لاي حركة من حركاتهم الارهابية الداعية للعنف وتم التصدي لهم بكل قوة كانت ممكنة وتم السيطرة علي هؤلاء الاقباط المدعمون من الخارج بقمع مظاهراتهم بمنتهي القسوة وتم قتل اثتان اقباط منهم من كان مشرف علي الزواج في يناير المقبل وايضا تم اصابة 67 شخص واحداث بهم عاهات مستديمة تذكرهم دائما باليقظة الامنية في مصر وان ليس من حقهم ان يتنفسوا في هذه البلد الا باذن رسمي وعليه طابع بوسطة موقع من 2 مسلمين كما تم الاستيلاء علي المبني الكنسي ونزع كل ما يمكن نزعه منه كغنيمة مستباحة لنا فاخذنا مقاعد الكنيسة وكل مواد البناء المتاحة من حديد واسمنت كما قام قوات من الجنود البواسل وامناء الشرطة بنزع صناديق تبرعات الكنيسة للاستيلاء علي مابها من نقود تعود بنفعة علي المؤمنين عفوا علي رجال الشرطة من جنود وخلافه وتم توجيه عددت تهم لهؤلاء الاقباط الخونة ومنها[/FONT] : -​ 


[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]1- تكدير الامن العام[/FONT]​ 
- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]اشارات مصادر موثوق فيها اني الامن العام متكدر وقاعد زعلان في بيت مامته[/FONT]​ 

2- 7 [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تهم الشروع في القتل[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- فلقد شرع هؤلاء الاقباط بقتل عناصر الشرطة المسلحة وهم عزل ولا نعرف كيف سوف نوافيك بالتفاصيل لاحقا بعدما تموت القضية فابقوا معنا[/FONT]........​ 

3- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]احراز مفرقعات واسلحة بدون تراخيص[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- تم الكشف عن مخباء تحت ارض الكنيسة يحوي دبابات واسلحة مضادة لدبابات وطائرات واسلحة مضادة للطائرات وعلبة لبان تشيكلس وتم مصادرتهم جميعا[/FONT]​ 

4- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]التخريب والسرقة[/FONT] .​ 
- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]عندما تم محاصرة الاقباط المرتزقة قاموا بالتوجه ناحية كنيستهم وسرقوها وخربوها بانفسهم وهم بذلك يتبنون القول المأثور بيدي لا بيد عمرو[/FONT]​ 

5- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]التجمهر[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- وهو جريمة في غاية الاهمية حيث تجمع هؤلاء الاقباط مع بعضهم اسوة بما فعله المسلمون من اسابيع معدودة مضت وهو بذلك تقليد ونحن نريد مظاهرة علي الموضة والا يقلد الاقباط المسلمون والا سوف يتم تأدبيهم بيد من حديد[/FONT]​ 
6- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]اعاقة حركة المرور[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- فلقد كانت حركة المرور غاية في الانسيابية حيث تبين لاحقا ان امراتين في منتصف العمر قاموا بالولادة في عربة الاسعاف بسبب اعاقة الاقباط للمرور و الامراتين يخبرانكم ان معاد السبوع بعد اسبوع وعقبال اولادكم وابدوا تعاطفهم مع الاقباط وعدم الرغبة في مسائلتهم امنيا ولكن الحكومة الواعية لن تصمت علي هؤلاء[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]- كما نما الي علمنا اخيرا من مصدر موثوق ان هناك اشتباه ان هؤلاء الاقباط لهم يد في تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر وتفجيرات كنيسة سيدة النجاة وقاموا بمنتهي الذكاء والخبث بتوجيه اصبع الاتهام الي اخواتهم المسلمون[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]كان معكم قبطي دمه محروق من بيتهم[/FONT]​ 
ولايوجد سواه قلمه يواسيه​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]رؤية قبطية[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بقلم[/FONT] : coptic man ​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مقال رووووعه بجد

الله ينور يعمنا


----------



## girgis2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*هم يضحك وهم يبكي*

*شكرااا عالمقال*

*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم*​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*لقد أثرت بي أخي كوبتيك 

ولكم الله يا أقباط مصر 





 ما شاء الله ...


أول مرة في حياتي أشوف قوى أمنية ترشق الحجارة, 
بل ويتعاون معها شرذمة من العامة دون ان يتم منعهم هم الاخرون 

هذا لم يحدث في التاريخ !!! حتى في أكثر الدول تخلفاً ورجعية !!
 لم يحدث ولن يحدث الا لكم يا أخوتي الاقباط 

فمع أستمرار التخلف والعقلية الاسلامية العفنة, لن نستغرب وجود مشاهد مضحكة مبكية مثل هذه 

باختصار هذه الصورة يجب أن تؤرخ 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذه هي مصر الاسلاميه***..و من يقذفون الحجارة بمنتهي الغل و الخسة و الوضاعة هؤلاء هم - مدنيون و شرطه - شعبها المسلم المتعصب *** الحاقد الذي لا يعرف سوى كراهية المسيحيين*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_فعلا احنا بقينا  خطر كبير_
_ع الدول وفعلا ارهابيين_
_بنشوف بنتنا بتتخطف وبنفضل  ساكتين _
_بنشوف ولادنا بتندبح  وبنفضل  ساكتين_
_بنشوف  الكنيسة بتتشتم وبرضو ساكتين_
_ساكتين  ساكين  _
_ليهم حق يقولو  علينا ارهابيين_
_روعة يا  مينا  بجد_
_ربنا يبركك_​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ليك حق تكتب كده بجد ما هي بقت مهزلة
بيتعاملوا معانا علي اساس اننا الحيطة الواطية بتاعتهم اللي يحطوا عليها اي حاجة
كانهم واثقين ان محدش هيعترض ولا يرفع صوته
بس نسيوا ان في حد ولا بيغفل ولا بينام ومش هيقدروا يسكتوه ولا يتحكموا فيه
وزي ما قال البابا ربنا بيصبر بس غضبه صعب اوي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مقال جامد بجد
ربنا يرحمنا منهم
تسلم ايدك يا كوبتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا ياكوبتك عندك حق تكتب بالطريقة دى واكتر من كده كمان
وللاسف ده شبه اللى بيتقال فى الاعلام فى بعض البرامج 
ربنا يرحمناا
​


----------



## christin (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ياكوبتك علي المقالة
ربنا يرحم اولاده من عدو الخير واعوانه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مقال فى منتهى الجمال


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

[*QUOTE]



صورة تدل علي مساعدة الشعب للشرطة وعاشت مصر حرة..!!

بالزمة في شعب بيساعد الشرطة بقلبه وبذراعه كدا الا في مصر
وده دليل علي مدي ترابط الشعب المصري*​[/QUOTE]
تسلم أيدك وفكرك
لقد عبرت عما حدث
وعن حالنا 
لكن لن أقول شيئا

شكراا .... ربنا موجود .. ربنا يرحمنا
ربنا يشفى المصابين .. ويرحم الشهداء
ويفك ضيقه المسجونين .. ويكون مع شعبه
آمين

محتاجين . صلاه م القلب وبالدموع
أكرر شكرى

​


----------



## DODY2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ياكوبتك علي المقالة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا عينى على الحكومه بقى عندها جماعه محظوره جديده وانا شخصياً عندى شك فى انتمائها للقاعده ههههههه
 فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك 
روووووووعه يا كوبتك 
ربنا يعوضك  *


----------



## tamav maria (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك ياكوبتك
انا في الاول دمي اتحرق 
افتكرتها بجد
لكن بعيدين عرفت انك انت اللي كاتبها
ليك حق صدقني 
ماهو دلوقتي احنا المتهمين وهما الشرفاء
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني
ربنا موجود​


----------



## Basilius (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مهزلة 
ولكن لا استغرب 
فهذا هو العادي من الاسلام ومن يعتنقة 
يسرق منة ادميتة ... يلغي عقلة ... يجمد ضميرة 
ستظل هذة الصورة اكبر فضيحة للامن المصري و الدولة المصرية *


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماحدث وما سوف يحدث لانها لن تكون الحادثة الاخيرة دليل على همجية الفكر الاسلامى المتخلف
لكن لابد ان نتمسك بالحكمة اكثر من هذا ( الاندفاع الغير محسوب لة سالبيات اكتر كتير من ما يحقة من ايجابيات ان وجدت اصلا)
ربنا موجود*


----------



## vetaa (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*المشكله انهم مفكرين كده بيقدموا خدمه كبيرة لربنا
لكن فى الاصل (لمحمد) 

دينهم بيقولهم كده وعقولهم راكنينها فى الرابيش
ربنا يرحمهم ويهديهم وينور عقولهم

اما احنا بقى اصلا وطننا مش هنا

ميرسى يا مينا لاسلوبك الجميل فى الكتابه دة
ويكونش كمان احنا السبب حرب العراق ولا فلسطين :s
*


----------



## sparrow (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اسلوبك فظيع يا كوبتك
فعلا هم يضحك وهم يبكي 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تعليق هنعلق على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه فعلا لنا الله


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2010)

عندك حق يا مينا فى كل كلمه قلتها 

فعلا هم يضحك وهم يبكى 

انت قدرت تعبر بقلمك  وتخرج اللى جواك 

احنا بنتفرج ودمنا محروق 

لكن ربنا موجود 
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مقال رائع اخي كوبتك

انما  بالنسبة لهم عادي

 دينهم وقرأنهم ينص على ذلك

ولم يفعلوا شيئاً بعد وبالتالي واجباتهم الدينية ناقصة... ههههه


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد حاجه تحزن 
يا يسوع اسمعنا وارحم شعبك
ميرسي يا مينا علي المقال


----------



## qwyui (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المقالة لو اعرف اكتب زيك كنت هاقول نفس الكلام ربنا هيرد  انشاء اللة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2010)

خنقتني يا مينا بجد حاجة تحرق الدم والقلب

نفسي اعرف ربنا ساكت لية لية لية

ولحد امتة كدا لحد امتة بس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*وقفت امام المقاله عجز لساني علي التعليق 

 مش عارف اوصف احساسي

مقاله في قمة الروعة

لو سمحت انا هنشرها في مدونتي 

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي*


----------



## shoshago (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ليا سؤال بعيد شوية عن الموضوع ده 
هو فين رد قناة ctv  وقناة اغابى ليه الجبن ده حتى صورة الشهداء ميخائيل ومكاريوس غير موجودة على شاشة التليفزيون مافيش غير قناة الحقيقة اللى تستاهل المشاهدة لانها قوية ومش جبانة زيكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارف اقول ايه 
اضحك ولا ابكي علي اللي بيحصل وهيحصل
مهزله كبيره بتتكرر كل يوم ومفيش حد بيتحرك
امتي ييجي رد ربنا العنيف عليهم
عشان نرتاح منهم ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تنظيم قبطى كان بقى لينا صوت جامد  

تسلم ايدك يا مينا على المقال  
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مقال جميل منك يامون 
وفعلا الواحد مش لاقى حاجة يقولها
لان أكيد ربنا حاسس وسامع كل واحد فينا 
وشايف الظلم اللى بنشوفه والمعاملة اللى بنلاقيها 
وأكيييييد أحنا واثقين فيك يارب وفى حنيتك علينا 
وواثقين أكتر انك هتدافع عن شعبك*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مهزله محمدية بكل المقايس*
*اشترك فيها شرزمه من القيادات *
*الشرطية والحكومية *
*مع بعض الهمج من المسلميين*
*لك الله يا مصر*
*والصور *
*هنا*
*اثبات قاطع على هذه المهزلة*​


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2010)

shoshago قال:


> *هو فين* رد قناة ctv وقناة اغابى
> ليه الجبن ده حتى صورة الشهداء ميخائيل ومكاريوس
> غير موجودة على شاشة التليفزيون مافيش غير قناة الحقيقة
> اللى تستاهل المشاهدة لانها قوية ومش جبانة زيكم


 

*كفاية عليهم قناة الحقيقة *

http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=65


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جامد جدا بجد*
*تسلم ايديك كويتك*
*ربنا يرحمن برحمته*​


----------



## ponponayah (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مقال راااااائع بجد
ومفيش كلام ممكن يتقال غير
ربنا يرحمناااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هقول ايه بجد غير ربنا يهدى
الصور فظيعة والطوب ولا الى بيتحدف فى فلسطين
كانت كوخة الشرطة لما قتلت واحد مسلم واعدوا يعملوا وقفات فى الشوارع احتجاجات واحنا مضطهدين , دلؤتى الشعب حبو الامن فجأة وبقوا يساعدوهم وحتى الشرطة بتلعب على الجانب ده مع اننا عمرنا ما وقفنا معاهم ضد المسلمين ودايما بنستحمل الضرب من الاتنين واحنا ساكتين وزوق على الاخر
معلش ضيوف عندنا بردوا مبقالهمش 1400 سنة يا راجل ياخدوا واجبهم ويطلعو عنينا و... هيفضلو اعدين بردوا
تعيش العقول الخربانة 
تسلم ايدك يا كوك


----------



## makram_nassif (29 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح لجميعكم .
تاكدت ان الفتنه من الحكومه وهى التى تكره المسحيين . وهى التى تحس الوهابيين وايضا المجرمين على اشتعال الفتنه بيننا وبين المسلمين .


----------



## حبة خردل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة اقول اية

الافضل اني اسكت ...

مع اني زهقت من السكات ..

بس لازم اسكت ....

**عشان ربنا يتكلم*​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

المقالة غير دقيقة لأنها ما ذكرت علبة التشيكلس فراولة ولا نعناع  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنت عارف اللبان خطر لييييييييييييه ؟؟

عشان البنات بتعمل بيه بلونات بتفرقع ع الوش ، دا فى حد ذاته عمليات فدائية ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة أنا عايز أضحك لكن مش عايز أقلبها كوميدي لحسن الحكومة تزعل منى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

يا جماعة زعلانين لييييييييييييه ؟؟

هننسي بعد شوية عادي يعنى أيه اللي جري ،

الأختلاف فى البط لا يفسد للوز صينية ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==

تسمحولي أقول حاجة بجد فى الرد دا 

(( الأنتخابات السنة دي فيها كمية سلاح أضخم من أي مرة ، و دا مؤشر مش حلو )) ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## بايبل333 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا بقول لية اوباما عمل كدة دلوقتى عرفت


----------



## +pepo+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف اقول ايه غير كلمه ربنا موجود 
ميرسى يا كوبتك مقال رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## besm alslib (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بتصور ان لو اي شيخ شاف مقالك هياخدو وينزلو بمواقعهم الاسلاميه ويكتب العنوان اعترافات قبطي

وهيقول ان ده فعلا الواقع اللي صار وان رد فعل الامن كان مجرد رد فعل على الاعتدائات المسيحيه المنظمه من قبل الكنائس .

و المشكله الرئيسيه ان من الاول الامر كان منحصر بشكل او باخر بمصر وكان مخفي عن باقي العالم

فكان الامل في ان الامور تنكشف وان الحكومه المصريه تخاف على الاقل من ردود فعل الخارج

فتحاول تحل هالمشاكل لكن هلا العالم كله صار يعرف اللي عميصير ومع هيك الحكومه بدل ما تحل الازمات اللي من هالنوع

هي اللي عمتهيجها وعمتدعم التطرف والازمات الدينيه تحديدا 

فصار الامل شبه منعدم من ان يكون في حل لهالمشاكل 

وبجد للاسف ما بيطلع بالايد الا ان نقول الله يعينكم ويساعدكم بمصر وكمان بالعراق وباي دوله عمتمر بنفس الظروف 

ويحمي باقي الدول من لعنة تسلط الحكومه الاسلاميه عليهم 


بجد مقالك واسلوب طرحك اله رائع وان كان ماساوي بجد 

تسلم ايديك
*​


----------



## أَمَة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام لا يصدر إلا عن قلب مقهور من الظلم.

في ضعفنا البشري ننسى ان نحن المظلومين نعيش في النور في حين الظالمين يعيشون في ظلال الموت والظلمة. وقد تكلم الرب في كتابه المقدس وقال:

اَلرَّبُّ مُجْرِي الْعَدْلَ وَالْقَضَاءَ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَظْلُومِينَ. (المزامير الأصحاح 103 العدد 6)

وايضا

طُوبَاكُمْ إِذَا أَبْغَضَكُمُ النَّاسُ وَإِذَا أَفْرَزُوكُمْ وَعَيَّرُوكُمْ وَأَخْرَجُوا اسْمَكُمْ كَشِرِّيرٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. (لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 22)

الظالمون يفتكرون في الباطل ويصدقون أنهم غالبون لكن الرب يهزأ بهم ويحاسبهم متى حان وقت غضبه:

1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 
2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ قَائِلِينَ: 
3 [لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا]. 
4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. 
5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ. (المزمور 2)

تسلم يدك يا كوبتك وليدوم عقلك شعلة متأججة حرة لا تهاب الريح وقلمك سيالاً لا يجف مداده.


----------



## yamanat (11 يناير 2011)

ان الالم لمصير انسان اعزل يدافع عن معتقادة لعصر القلوب وان ما يضخم هذا الاشكال هو ان مصر ام الديانات والحضارة ترتكس في سلوكها  وتتقوقع في منطقة البدء التي هي جاوزتها منذ عقود وسنون 

ان الحديث عن اقباط مصر لايعد حديث عن جالية او مقيمين في مصر انهم ملاك البلاد والشريك الاول تاريخيا في هذة الارض فيجب عن كل من يتحدث عن اقباط مصر ان يدرك حقوقهم ويجب على حكومة مصر ان تعي ما تفعلة مع شريك البلد والارض والعرض 

وان كانوا اليوم اقلية فلن يستمر هذا الوضع 


ناسف لكلما يتعرض له الشرفاء الاقباط في مصر ونسأل الله ان يعيد لهم قداسة البابا الى ارض الوطن بكمل صحتة املين وليصلي الجميع معنا

يمنات


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*مبروك علي الأفراج عن التنظيم الخطير ده ..... ربنا يستر علي البلد من هؤلاء المشاغبيين *​


----------



## داود 2010 (12 يناير 2011)

بصوا حتى المدنيين بحدفوا طوب مع الشرطة شفتوا المحبة ولا الشرطة بتحدف طوب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## امناء (8 مارس 2011)

لم ولن اصدق ان في مسيحين قاموا بتلك الافعال هي الصيغة اتغيرت بدل ما يقولو مختل عقليا او عندة شاللا بقيت الجريمة يقولو عليها مسيحين لا طبعا اكيد هما عملو نفسهم مسيحين لكن هما ارهابين بلا ديانة لانة لاتوجد ديانة تصرح بهدم الكنائس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

هذه المقالة

لو كانت فى أيام الرسول الأمين

لكان قد وضعها فى القرآن

قرآن ده يا ........... مرسى !!!!!!!


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 مارس 2011)

فعلا اللي يحافظ علي بيته وايمانه ارهابي يستاهل الضرب 
شكرا علي الفكرة الحلوة


----------



## Coptic Man (13 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بعتذر عن المشاركة المتاخرة اوي دي مني بس بجد انا اصلا نسيت الموضوع اللي يعرف انا كنت في شهر 12 و 1 في قمة الانشغال بس اول مالقيت الردود اللي في قمة الروعة دي شعرت بالخجل اني لم اكن ارد عليها رد رد لذلك كي لا ارفعه اكثر من مرة سوف اكتفي بهذه المرة واشكر كل عضو / عضوة قاموا بالرد واتمني انها تكون حازت اعجابكم بالفعل ونشكر ربنا اني انعكس الوضع بعد 25 يناير واصبحنا نري الشرطة وهي تضرب بالطوب مثلما رمت به اخوننا في الماضي

الرب يبارككم ويحفظكم لمجد اسمه​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (13 سبتمبر 2011)

_بجد   حاجه   تحزن فعلا  ربنا شايف الى بيحصل وهو يتصرف معاهم  ...... دى فعلا قوى الشر .... ومفكرين كده انهم بيخدمو الله .....  للاسف بيخدمو الشيطان ......   الله هو المنتصر..... مهما قوه الشيطان زادت علينا الله يرحمنا _


----------

